# Oil and Transmission Fluid Stains on Inclined Driveway



## thapranksta (Jan 25, 2014)

Hey guys.  I got a problem here.  My in-laws seem to leave car fluid stains on our driveway each time they have visited.  We suspect the stains are oil and transmission fluid and we are thinking about barring them from our home but that's another story.  Anyway, the stains were annoying before but after getting more now and in bigger sizes they are downright unsightly.

I know there are various products out there that claim to take care of this. The problem is that our concrete driveway is inclined and all fluids eventually run off.  Most of the cleaning products seem to work best if let to sit from what I've read.  

Is there a way to keep fluids settled on this type of driveway?  Also, if someone knows of a special product that will REALLY get the job done I am all ears.  Thanks.


----------



## nealtw (Jan 28, 2014)

Use sawdust to keep liquid in place, you still may have to chase it around with a broom, but it will give you a chance.


----------



## havasu (Jan 28, 2014)

I've always had success with powdered laundry detergent with bleach in it. It will absorb the oils and lighten up the stain if allowed to sit on the spot for a few days.


----------



## thapranksta (Jan 29, 2014)

nealtw,
With the sawdust, do you create a basin with it to put the liquid in?

havasu,
The powdered detergent with bleach is an interesting idea.  Does it lighten it enough to where you can't tell it was even there or the stain still remains somewhat visible?

Thanks guys.


----------



## havasu (Jan 29, 2014)

thapranksta said:


> havasu,
> The powdered detergent with bleach is an interesting idea.  Does it lighten it enough to where you can't tell it was even there or the stain still remains somewhat visible?
> 
> Thanks guys.



I let the detergent sit for a few days, then hit it with a wire brush and depending on your concrete, most, if not all will vanish.


----------



## nealtw (Jan 29, 2014)

I've not tried it on a hill and I just used gas and sawdust mixed. Some concrete cleans up better than others. And it depends on how long it has been there. I like the bleach idea


----------



## havasu (Jan 29, 2014)

You are right that all concrete composition is different and some works better than others.


----------



## nealtw (Jan 29, 2014)

While we are talking about bleach, I am a new fan. Last year I helped a freind retile the bathroom shower cause it leaked and stained the ceiling down stairs. The ceiling never got delt with but another freind said to spay it with 50% bleach, sounded cheap so what the hay, we tried it. Stain gone in minutes, unbelievable.


----------



## CallMeVilla (Jan 29, 2014)

Here is a product which might help you ... pour it on, let it dry to a powder, sweep and DONE.

http://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&ke...vptwo=&hvqmt=e&hvdev=c&ref=pd_sl_7j7gr2vp2r_e


----------



## nealtw (Jan 29, 2014)

CallMeVilla said:


> Here is a product which might help you ... pour it on, let it dry to a powder, sweep and DONE.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&ke...vptwo=&hvqmt=e&hvdev=c&ref=pd_sl_7j7gr2vp2r_e



How do you stop it from running down the hill.


----------



## havasu (Jan 29, 2014)

Speaking of bleach, my G/F spilled a quart of very dark brown latex paint on my beige Berber carpeting. After sponging most of it, she sprinkled Comet bleach powder on the carpet, and the stain totally disappeared. Obviously, this approach should be used as a last ditch effort, but bleach is surely a wonder chemical if used cautiously.


----------



## Snowfan (Jan 30, 2014)

If there is nowhere else for them to park, unroll a carpet remnant and have them park over it when they visit.  Save driveway and relationship.


----------



## CallMeVilla (Jan 30, 2014)

Apply lightly in repeated steps to reduce flow.  Dam it with duct tape made into a rim along the bottom edge to contain the possible runoff.


----------



## 1victorianfarmhouse (Feb 2, 2014)

I like to use a water-soluable degreaser like Purple Power from Wal-Mart on oil or transmission fluid in driveways or wood.  I buy the gallon container, and don't bother with the various sprays.  Of course, this is in warmer weather.

Pour it on, scrub it back and forth with a broom, let it sit for 10-15 minutes, then hose it off.  Let it dry, and see if a second application is needed.

vince


----------



## oldognewtrick (Feb 3, 2014)

I agree vince, best cleaner and it's fairly cheap too.

http://www.walmart.com/ip/16778256?...97421236&wl4=&wl5=pla&wl6=55355383596&veh=sem


----------



## frodo (Nov 22, 2014)

:beer:.............


----------



## DAM33x (Aug 29, 2015)

My advice would be to use chemical spill or a power washer!


----------



## slownsteady (Aug 29, 2015)

Sounds like you have good advice on removing the existing stains. 
Next time the in-laws drop in, have a piece of cardboard ready. Just slip it under the front end of their vehicle. No need to have a discussion, just do it casually. If it comes up for discussion, simply explain you noticed the leak and wanted to protect the driveway.


----------

